# showing some progress against fuzz algae



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

after rescaping my tank, I started getting some serious fuzz. I cut my lights down to 6 hours a day (been like that for 5 days), started feeding every other day, and kept dosing flourish excel every other day. The algae is taking a hit, but it's still there. Should I just keep up exactly what I'm doing, or should I change something?

45g, 150w, 30ppm Co2.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Lauren said:


> after rescaping my tank, I started getting some serious fuzz. I cut my lights down to 6 hours a day (been like that for 5 days), started feeding every other day, and kept dosing flourish excel every other day. The algae is taking a hit, but it's still there. Should I just keep up exactly what I'm doing, or should I change something?
> 
> 45g, 150w, 30ppm Co2.


I had hair algae and brush algae. Didn't back off on lights (4.5wpg), feeding or ferts. Just started triple dosing Flourish excel daily for one month and after that algae is essentially non-existant.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

What's "fuzz algae?" Are you also using pressurized CO2? Are you dosing NPK?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

it's short little hairs or fuzz that is growing on my plants and wood. At its longest it is maybe 1/4th of an inch. I am not dosing NPK and I am running pressurized


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You need to dose ferts in a high light tank. The light puts demands on plants that, if not met, give the algae the upper hand.

An EI plan will fix the problem.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have the brain capacity to get ferts set up right now. I have two term papers to write, 5 finals to work for, and a few major projects at work. Anyone want to make one for me, feel free. But I can't.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Try 1/2 teaspoon of KNO3 (Nitrate) if you have dry chemicals. Try less than a 1/4 teaspoon of KH2PO4 (for phosphate). Add this amount every other day. Dose a little bit of your micros in between your macro dosing days.


----------

